# Invitation to Poetry Book Launch Party in Leeds



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

hello lovely FF members

My name is Wendy, I'm one of the volunteer mods on FF. I'm also a writer and am launching my second poetry collection_ Museum Pieces_ on Saturday 25th January at the Heart centre, Headingley, Leeds. It's free to get in, and it will be lovely to see an local FF members there.

I'll be reading from and talking about _Museum Pieces_ as well as my first collection _Nan Hardwicke Turns into a Hare_. The event runs from 6.30 to 9.30 and the Heart Cafe has a licensed bar. There will also be a guest reader, Pat Borthwick and a bit of a Q and A session with the boys from _Prolebooks._

Here's a link to the Heart website which has details and also has directions under 'Contact us''find us'

http://www.heartcentre.org.uk/whats-on/event-details?mc_id=mc_2014-01-25_602


----------

